# Foyle Agrees To Terms With Orlando



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Orlando Sentinel - 


> Veteran center Adonal Foyle has agreed to terms with the Orlando Magic , according to a league source, waiting only for his agent/attorney to return to the country to announce the deal. It could come by Friday.
> 
> Foyle accepted a contractual buyout earlier this summer from the Golden State Warriors .
> 
> Foyle, 32, has played his entire 10-year NBA career with the Warriors, who made him the former Colgate University standout the No. 8 pick of the 1997 NBA Draft


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

YES!!!

i was expecting this to happen, glad to see that this is a done deal... I would still like to see otis pursuing the evans/smith deal now that foyle is signed. If we can get that deal taken care of, i think we have an extremely strong team and we would be ready for the next season... if not, then at least we don't have a shortage of big men.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> The Magic will sign Foyle to the NBA veteran's minimum of $1.3 million


Great deal for us.

Link


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Getting a guy who averaged a block a game in under ten minutes per is great.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's a steal. I hope Howard can learn a thing or two from Foyle. (I still think letting Darko go was a big mistake.)


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He's definitely one of the best shot-blockers out there. He's definitely a force you don't want to drive into. Having Foyle, Skinner, and Battie next to Dwight could teach him quite a few things.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Good addition! I hope we also make that deal with Denver...


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea, the Denver one is still more importants ,but Im happy with this signing


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

good deal low risk high reward.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

A little low on the activity here, but back to topic.

GREAT PICKUP, and a cheap price to. He brings a few things to the table, which I think we could use:
1. Veteran Leadership
2. Depth
3. Could we consider him a leader? I think so, 10 years in the league, and certainly more experience then Battie and Dwight. 

The only thing that is questionable in this, is *OFFENSIVE PRESENSE* we still lack that dominate offensive player. And until Dwight grows out of relying on his athleticism, we'll need someone to take the pressure off him. We still have minimal cash, but we'll still be in the market. So hopefully a more offensive minded big-man could give us more depth, and another option down low.

Never the less, I like this signing.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> A little low on the activity here, but back to topic.
> 
> GREAT PICKUP, and a cheap price to. He brings a few things to the table, which I think we could use:
> 1. Veteran Leadership
> ...


I wouldnt call it a *GREAT PICKUP*, but still a solid move by the magic. His defensive presents will help orlando IF he gets minutes. His offense on the other hand is SHOCKING!!!! It should be interesting to see how foyle plays for the magic after being part of the warriors for 8 or so years.

Good luck to the big fella.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

PFortyy said:


> I wouldnt call it a *GREAT PICKUP*, but still a solid move by the magic. His defensive presents will help orlando IF he gets minutes. His offense on the other hand is SHOCKING!!!! It should be interesting to see how foyle plays for the magic after being part of the warriors for 8 or so years.
> 
> Good luck to the big fella.


How isn't it great?
He came at a reasonable price, and added us depth. Yes his offense isn't exactly an upside, but we still pull off a trade. His experienced which gives him veteran leadership.

Its a solid pickup, but isn't bad.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> How isn't it great?
> He came at a reasonable price, and added us depth. Yes his offense isn't exactly an upside, but we still pull off a trade. His experienced which gives him veteran leadership.
> 
> Its a solid pickup, but isn't bad.


lol, foyle isnt a great pickup, if you think so thats kinda stupid...lol

A great pickup would be getting someone who will get decent minutes...Foyle will be lucky to get any minutes at all.

But good luck to foyle, I wish him all the best...

and to anyone who wants to visit the official adonal foyle website, here it is: www.adonalfoyle.com <<< love the little intro


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

PFortyy said:


> lol, foyle isnt a great pickup, if you think so thats kinda stupid...lol
> 
> A great pickup would be getting someone who will get decent minutes...Foyle will be lucky to get any minutes at all.
> 
> ...


Are you serious?

Of course he's going to get minutes, I'm thinking around the 20minute mark. Think about it, we have 2 big men worthy of minutes other then himself. Battie and Dwight, he brings us depth. Which we so badly need, yes it would help bringing a better offensive minded player, but it probably isn't going to happen. Foyle will take the pressure off Dwight on defense, but not as so on offense.

Explain how he isn't a great pickup? We got him cheap, he adds depth and leadership. WHICH WE NEED, only thing that I can see as a downside is his offensive game, but Dwight should be good enough to handle it this season.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

omg..have you even seen foyle play?

Sure he can provide leadership(kind of), depth and comes at a cheap price. But you need more then that for foyle to become a "great pickup".

A great pickup is Rashard Lewis, a player who is going to start and more then likely be an all-star this upcoming season. 

I'm not saying foyle is a BAD pickup, his just not a GREAT pickup.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

PFortyy said:


> omg..have you even seen foyle play?
> 
> Sure he can provide leadership(kind of), depth and comes at a cheap price. But you need more then that for foyle to become a "great pickup".
> 
> ...


So Rashard, is a good pickup. But is very well overpayed. BUT he supplies us with efficiencies which are credit to the team. Similar situation with Foyle, he provides us with veteran leadership, and depth. AS WE NEED. 

Yet he's underpriced, I don't see much logic as to what your saying.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

My point is, you probably don't know much about foyle, yet you call him a GREAT PICKUP(which he isnt). 

Wait and see how he plays when the season gets underway...He won't be what your hyping him up to be..


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

PFortyy said:


> My point is, you probably don't know much about foyle, yet you call him a GREAT PICKUP(which he isnt).
> 
> Wait and see how he plays when the season gets underway...He won't be what your hyping him up to be..


No one expects him to be worth 20% of the money the Warriors gave him. We're just excited to get someone with decent NBA experience thats not 44 years old. Without Foyle, we were looking at Marcin Gortat and James Augustine as our only relief at the 4 and 5. They combine for a whopping 2 NBA games played. As unexciting as Foyle may be on the court, he's the best big man available that Orlando can afford. Thats why its a great pick up.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

well said Feed_Dwight


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

PFortyy said:


> My point is, you probably don't know much about foyle, yet you call him a GREAT PICKUP(which he isnt).
> 
> Wait and see how he plays when the season gets underway...He won't be what your hyping him up to be..


He isn't a game winner, but Orlando needed bigmen BADLY.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

PFortyy said:


> My point is, you probably don't know much about foyle, yet you call him a GREAT PICKUP(which he isnt).
> 
> Wait and see how he plays when the season gets underway...*He won't be what your hyping him up to be*..


who's hyping him up? 

you are saying that it was a great pick up... BUT

vet min + servicable back up big man + doesn't take up much of the cap space we dont even have + Defense + experience on a young team = GREAT PICKUP

nobody expects foyle to start... NOBODY. We are just happy that we have some depth now, we had NO ONE prior to this deal (which i'm going to assume you did not know)... and with the options that were available, this made the most sense... it doesn't hurt that you guys made him rich and now he's willing to play for basically nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> He's definitely one of the best shot-blockers out there. He's definitely a force you don't want to drive into. Having Foyle, Skinner, and Battie next to Dwight could teach him quite a few things.


Skinner?


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

MickyEyez said:


> who's hyping him up?
> 
> you are saying that it was a great pick up... BUT
> 
> ...



Plus he is good in the locker room ,and is a community leader


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> Plus he is good in the locker room ,and is a community leader


BOOM! :cheers:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

MickyEyez said:


> who's hyping him up?
> 
> you are saying that it was a great pick up... BUT
> *
> vet min + servicable back up big man + doesn't take up much of the cap space we dont even have + Defense + experience on a young team = GREAT PICKUP*


All of the things you mentioned does not make a player a great pickup. They are just the postives of Foyle. You need to think of the negatives aswell. And I asure you, there are WAY more negatives about him.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

PFortyy said:


> All of the things you mentioned does not make a player a great pickup. They are just the postives of Foyle. You need to think of the negatives aswell. And I asure you, there are WAY more negatives about him.



Ya we know that he isn't the best player in the world ,and that he is a stiff ,but for minimum pay he is a servicable player in garbage time


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

PFortyy said:


> All of the things you mentioned does not make a player a great pickup. They are just the postives of Foyle. You need to think of the negatives aswell. And I asure you, there are WAY more negatives about him.


it doesnt seem that you know what our team needs are along with our cap space...

name ONE big at this point we could've gotten that would have been better for what we need...


:rbanana:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Well IMO opinion you should of kept Darko.

I'm not saying you shouldn't of gotten foyle, he will help your team allot with all the positives you guys have said about him.

The only thing I don't agree with is you guys call him a GREAT pickup. But hey, everyone has different opinions, so its all good


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

PFortyy said:


> Well IMO opinion you should of kept Darko.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't of gotten foyle, he will help your team allot with all the positives you guys have said about him.
> 
> The only thing I don't agree with is you guys call him a GREAT pickup. But hey, everyone has different opinions, so its all good


I think we would all agree that we should've kept Darko. But it just wasn't going to happen, he didn't like it here. Although he expressed how much he wanted that extension and to stay in the Magic. Never the less, I don't know why you think Foyle ISNT a great pickup for the Magic. 
Beyond me.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

In all honesty, the guy's an o.k. pick-up for this club. Solid clubhouse guy - will provide a moral compass for all the lost souls in the locker room. Other than that, his D isn't what it once was. Yes, he's the all-time leader in Warriors history for blocks, but that's only because they didn't keep the stat when Wilt and Nate Thurmond played (and Manute Bol only played a few season for the W's). 

Warriors fans will forever have a jaded view of Foyle because of the money Mullin threw at him - certainly no falut of Foyle's. 

Those who haven't watched the Warriors, however, are probably not cognizant of Foyle's deteriorating skills. 



MickyEyez said:


> it doesnt seem that you know what our team needs are along with our cap space...
> 
> name ONE big at this point we could've gotten that would have been better for what we need...


I dunno if these guys have been picked up, but depending on 'what you need', how about Chris Webber? Dikembe Mutombo? (maybe even Cliff Robinson?). 

Then again, I might just be one of those jaded Warriors fans...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> I think we would all agree that we should've kept Darko. But it just wasn't going to happen, he didn't like it here. Although he expressed how much he wanted that extension and to stay in the Magic. Never the less, I don't know why you think Foyle ISNT a great pickup for the Magic.
> Beyond me.


It's beyond me that you are saying foyle is a great pickup when you havnt watched him play 1 single game..


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Heres another artical..
LINK: CLICK HERE

Looks like you guys officially signed him..Congrats


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

bruindre said:


> In all honesty, the guy's an o.k. pick-up for this club. Solid clubhouse guy - will provide a moral compass for all the lost souls in the locker room. Other than that, his D isn't what it once was. Yes, he's the all-time leader in Warriors history for blocks, but that's only because they didn't keep the stat when Wilt and Nate Thurmond played (and Manute Bol only played a few season for the W's).
> 
> Warriors fans will forever have a jaded view of Foyle because of the money Mullin threw at him - certainly no falut of Foyle's.
> 
> ...


Chris Webber, was my ideal target this offseason. But talks have died down involving him. I like Webber, because not only is he a decent veteran. It looks as though he's the other side to Dwight. He possesses most things the Dwight can improve on, an offensive game and a passing game. Webber would really help him for his view on the game, and further express his potential.

Deke, yes he's decent. Old at that, but how much of an upgrade is he to Foyle?


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

PFortyy said:


> It's beyond me that you are saying foyle is a great pickup when you havnt watched him play 1 single game..


And you would know?

We don't need him to make some type of impact like KG does on the game. But to relieve the pressure off Dwight, its not like he's going to be playing 40+ minutes every night. Any extra big body will do that. Its that simple


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> And you would know?
> 
> We don't need him to make some type of impact like KG does on the game. But to relieve the pressure off Dwight, its not like he's going to be playing 40+ minutes every night. Any extra big body will do that. Its that simple


Have you watched any games of foyle? Reading your previous posts, it doesnt seem like it. 

Even if you have seen 1 or 2 games of him, thats still not enough to know what he does and how he does it on the court.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

PFortyy said:


> Well IMO opinion you should of kept Darko.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't of gotten foyle, he will help your team allot with all the positives you guys have said about him.
> 
> The only thing I don't agree with is you guys call him a GREAT pickup. But hey, everyone has different opinions, so its all good


ohhh, I see where your coming from. Ya I agree he isn't a great pickup ,but he is a solid one


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

bruindre said:


> In all honesty, the guy's an o.k. pick-up for this club. Solid clubhouse guy - will provide a moral compass for all the lost souls in the locker room. Other than that, his D isn't what it once was. Yes, he's the all-time leader in Warriors history for blocks, but that's only because they didn't keep the stat when Wilt and Nate Thurmond played (and Manute Bol only played a few season for the W's).
> 
> Warriors fans will forever have a jaded view of Foyle because of the money Mullin threw at him - certainly no falut of Foyle's.
> 
> ...


Orlando was making a push to sign C-Webb but he was asking for more than what the Magic could afford. This organization is trying to squeeze dollars out of dimes right now... and i don't think that any of them would be willing to play for the vet min, maybe robinson.. but what makes him any better than foyle for this clubhouse like you mentioned earlier. and it's hard to argue his presence inside, which is what we need... Battie is servicable, but he's not dependable. 


I still believe that we need to do more if we want to compete with the elite in the east... garrity, turk, 1 of our 1s are all expendable at this point and we could hopefully improve more before training camp begins.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> ohhh, I see where your coming from. Ya I agree he isn't a great pickup ,but he is a solid one


:clap2:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Decent.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

all we had was the vet's minimum. so for someone, ANYONE who's somewhat big with any basketball skills to sign with us is a good signing.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> Foyle just wants to play
> 
> Big man leaves Warriors, cash behind to play for Orlando
> 
> ...


Link

Good read... it seems as though we will use him regularly in our rotation, and i think that he will be great for this team and SVG seems really high on him. He didn't even mention Battie in our starting line up and he mentions that Foyle brings a lot of the things that he wants in a big man... possibly our starting PF?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

PFortyy said:


> My point is, you probably don't know much about foyle, yet you call him a GREAT PICKUP(which he isnt).
> 
> Wait and see how he plays when the season gets underway...He won't be what your hyping him up to be..


Listen Aussie, we aren't expecting Foyle to do anything we haven't seen him do, we're calling it a great pickup because we got him for the veteran's minimum....

It isn't like we're overpaying him, that's what is important...he's servicable for the minutes he'll recieve.

Stick to Boomerang's and Kangeroos


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Listen Aussie, we aren't expecting Foyle to do anything we haven't seen him do, we're calling it a great pickup because we got him for the veteran's minimum....
> 
> It isn't like we're overpaying him, that's what is important...he's servicable for the minutes he'll recieve.
> 
> *Stick to Boomerang's and Kangeroos*



That's not funny and to racial profile on a message board is just sad on your part. I feel bad for you.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Listen Aussie, we aren't expecting Foyle to do anything we haven't seen him do, we're calling it a great pickup because we got him for the veteran's minimum....
> 
> It isn't like we're overpaying him, that's what is important...he's servicable for the minutes he'll recieve.
> 
> Stick to Boomerang's and Kangeroos


First of all, It's spelt *kangaroos*. Second of all, It's just my opinion that Foyle isn't a great pickup for you guys, respect it and move on. I'm not going to change my mind, especially not for a racist son of a ***** like you.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Listen Aussie*, we aren't expecting Foyle to do anything we haven't seen him do, we're calling it a great pickup because we got him for the veteran's minimum....
> 
> It isn't like we're overpaying him, that's what is important...he's servicable for the minutes he'll recieve.
> 
> *Stick to Boomerang's and Kangeroos*


Wow. Stereotyping like this flies as acceptable in the Magic forum?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

PFortyy said:


> *First of all, It's spelt kangaroos.* Second of all, It's just my opinion that Foyle isn't a great pickup for you guys, respect it and move on. I'm not going to change my mind, especially not for a racist son of a ***** like you.




:lol:

Prolific scorer just got owned.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Australian would have to be a race for it to be racial profiling.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I assumed Aussie was meant towards being a race.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

bruindre said:


> Wow. Stereotyping like this flies as acceptable in the Magic forum?


Doesnt bother me.. If he wants to be that way, he can.

I don't own a boomerang and there are no kangaroos where I live in Australia. So It's all good


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Listen Aussie, we aren't expecting Foyle to do anything we haven't seen him do, we're calling it a great pickup because we got him for the veteran's minimum....
> 
> It isn't like we're overpaying him, that's what is important...he's servicable for the minutes he'll recieve.
> 
> Stick to Boomerang's and Kangeroos


Dude, your one shallow guy.

We all said our opinion, where all here to talk ball. You just come along with racist comments about Australians. Your a ****ing ***k, how the hell can you seriously say that. I'm Australian, and as is fortyy and a few other guys, how does being Australian alter our position as a fan?

Heck, I could bet money that the Australian posters here are just as loyal and as smart as any guy in the states. You could simply say you disagree, and give reasoning. 

But stereotyping Australians, and basically saying. We're not knowledgeable because we aren't from the states like you. Is just not cool.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

Tragedy said:


> Australian would have to be a race for it to be racial profiling.


Technically, but stereo typing an Australian. In saying, "Stick to Boomerang's and Kangaroos." It seems like it was thrown in a racist gender. 

Isn't Jnice a MOD, shouldn't you be on top of this?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for backing me up JMEWLS  REPPED

I agree with everything you said above. Just because we are from Australia(or any other country besides the USA) doesnt neccesarliy mean we arent knowledgeable posters about the NBA.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

PFortyy said:


> Thanks for backing me up JMEWLS  REPPED
> 
> I agree with everything you said above. Just because we are from Australia(or any other country besides the USA) doesnt neccesarliy mean we arent knowledgeable posters about the NBA.


No problem.

I'll REP you back, I know we had our disagreements. But I think its fair to say, that we'd both put our pride of being Australian before the NBA. I'm just sticking up for what I believe in, and I'm sure your doing the same.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> No problem.
> 
> I'll REP you back, I know we had our disagreements. But I think its fair to say, that we'd both put our pride of being Australian before the NBA. I'm just sticking up for what I believe in, and I'm sure your doing the same.


All good man. I enjoyed our little arguement/debate about foyle. If everyone had the same opinions, there wouldn't much point of making a basketball forum.

Having arguements/debates with someone is what makes basketball forums. It really gets you thinking and improves your basketball knowledge, which is why I'm here.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Wow. Stereotyping like this flies as acceptable in the Magic forum?


Is this really that insulting? I'm not going to be offended if someone tells me to stick to old people and gators. Seems a bit oversensitive.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Feed_Dwight said:


> Is this really that insulting? I'm not going to be offended if someone tells me to stick to old people and gators. Seems a bit oversensitive.


agreed.

prolific just threw out a blast at the end of his statement... no big deal, if anything the responses afterwards were more inappropriate.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

PFortyy said:


> All good man. I enjoyed our little arguement/debate about foyle. If everyone had the same opinions, there wouldn't much point of making a basketball forum.
> 
> Having arguements/debates with someone is what makes basketball forums. It really gets you thinking and improves your basketball knowledge, which is why I'm here.


not much of an arguement or debate...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> *Magic discover role that suits Foyle perfectly*
> The veteran's defense and toughness should free up center Dwight Howard to hone his offensive skills.
> 
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Foyle + great addition = :lol:

And I think this guy is a great presence on the locker room, bench, and on CSPAN.

However, best of luck for Foyle in Orlando.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

So many bitter Warriors fans.... We aren't even this bitter about Grant Hill's $96 million.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Not really, most Warriors fans wish Foyle the best...he played hard for the Warriors, even if he wasn't that good. Dunleavy's the one we were bitter about.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Yoyo said:


> Not really, most Warriors fans wish Foyle the best...he played hard for the Warriors, even if he wasn't that good. Dunleavy's the one we were bitter about.


He simply did NOT fit in GS system. He is not an up and down big, and he won't be running as much in Orlando as had to in GS. 

don't take away his defensive numbers in limited minutes, and for what we need... he is a great pick up. i'm going to just assume from here on out that the warrior fans posting in this thread know nothing about the Orlando organization and what our situation and team needs are. i hope that i will be proven otherwise, but i sincerely doubt it. it's too bad you dont even know your own players and how they fit into your own system.

other boards that i contribute to have warrior fans that actually understand the situation and have admittedly said that they feel like he wasn't a right fit for what they want to do on the court. GS is looking to stay smaller and quicker, whereas we are looking for a big that has a mean streak and can pound the inside defensively. A player like Biedrins that can run with the rest of the team is what you are looking for, not us. With Battie being as soft as a pillow, we need someone like Foyle to be in our rotation... and with the $$ that we had available, this was a steal.

can any warrior fans out there make a better arguement than :lol: on why this is NOT a great deal for Orlando? 
yes... this is calling you all out.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Of course Foyle wasn't a fit for the Warriors and would be a much better fit for the Magic. We know this and we've never denied this (you imply that we don't realize this even after watching so many years of Foyle's basketball, which is rather silly). We're just saying that he's not as good as some Magic fans think he is (especially with the earlier posts in this topic).


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Yoyo said:


> *Of course Foyle wasn't a fit for the Warriors and would be a much better fit for the Magic. We know this and we've never denied this* (you imply that we don't realize this even after watching so many years of Foyle's basketball, which is rather silly). We're just saying that he's not as good as some Magic fans think he is (especially with the earlier posts in this topic).


you also never bothered to mention it... or any warrior fans for that matter.

that's all i wanted to hear. :biggrin: 


we understand he isn't amare, but at the same time... he fills a HUGE void (no pun intended), and will be servicable the entire season... 

a great pick up doesn't equate to a great player

i feel like a broken record player, because i along with other Magic fans here have said time and time again that this wasn't great because we now have franchise player, etc. but we were able to improve our depth with the best option available for just about nothing ($$) :cheers:


ENJOY HATERS!!!

Foyle Mix, HATER friendly as well...

:wink:


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Okay, cool, so we don't really disagree at all. Other than the fact that I think the Magic have a solid pickup in Foyle, not a great pickup. Just think you guys are overestimating his abilities. His blocking ability is certainly great, but his rebounding is average. And he's not quite the veteran leadership you would expect (although that's fine with the cheap deal).

By the way, you can also find YouTube videos of Foyle shooting air balls and getting posterized by Amare, so what you've linked to is not at all biased (and neither is this comment).


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Yoyo said:


> Okay, cool, so we don't really disagree at all. Other than the fact that I think the Magic have a solid pickup in Foyle, not a great pickup. Just think you guys are overestimating his abilities. His blocking ability is certainly great, but his rebounding is average. And he's not quite the veteran leadership you would expect (although that's fine with the cheap deal).
> 
> *By the way, you can also find YouTube videos of Foyle shooting air balls and getting posterized by Amare, so what you've linked to is not at all biased (and neither is this comment).*


yea i saw those... but we don't accept that kind of play here in Orlando.:biggrin:


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> Other than the fact that I think the Magic have a solid pickup in Foyle, not a great pickup.


I give up.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Feed_Dwight said:


> I give up.


werd.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Feed_Dwight said:


> Is this really that insulting? I'm not going to be offended if someone tells me to stick to old people and gators. Seems a bit oversensitive.



It was uncalled for.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> It was uncalled for.


sticks and stones...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Feed_Dwight said:


> sticks and stones...


Sticks and stones are for old people. Or alligators. Or old alligators. 

:nonono:


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> Ambivalence
> 
> I miss the cocks that shout out loud
> Arise, arise you wretched sloth.
> ...


Link

his poems are very odd. you guys into this?


----------

